# has reality tv gone too far?



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I watched a tv program last night called "Tiara's and toddlers", I was appalled at the content of this program. Has anyone else seen it? IMO this is a form of child abuse, and feel these programes should be banned. Have we let these reality tv programmes go too far?? To see little children with false eyelashes, spray tans, hairpieces, and makeup, dancing and pursing their lips like adults is disgusting Did anyone else see this program? would love to hear your opinions


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree 100% it is child abuse and should be stopped.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

MandyB said:


> I agree 100% it is child abuse and should be stopped.


agree, the mothers are unbelievable, one little boy approx 18months was screaming he did'nt want to" Perform", his mother was furious, it made me sick. When I see these little girls, some as young as 2yrs made up like glamour models, i shudder to think of those old wierdos watching these kids. It is really sick and needs to be completly banned with no loopholes


----------



## capstonic (Feb 27, 2010)

dgjamison said:


> Hi I watched a tv program last night called "Tiara's and toddlers", I was appalled at the content of this program. Has anyone else seen it? IMO this is a form of child abuse, and feel these programes should be banned. Have we let these reality tv programmes go too far?? To see little children with false eyelashes, spray tans, hairpieces, and makeup, dancing and pursing their lips like adults is disgusting Did anyone else see this program? would love to hear your opinions


I dont think so. I think its the development of mind of the children. If a child learns a topic in the age of 5 rather than 18, i think its the growth of the brain. We have tried a lot to become more and more professional.


----------

